# Black greatness



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.

*1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*

.

*The great Carl Brashear*


He took these steps in the late1960's. This is within our lifetimes. .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 8, 2017)

probably an American eh , i didn't look at the video but like i said , the guy is probably an American eh IM2??


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 8, 2017)

Mugabee


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 8, 2017)

Sure black power is working out great UN Aid Chief: 20 Million People in 4 Countries Face Starvation, Famine


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 8, 2017)

You black racists here talk a lot of shit.......
Rid yourself of racism and you'll see that a lot of humans are great.  Greatness isn't achieved by color, but by striving.    Greatness is colorblind.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 8, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> You black racists here talk a lot of shit.......
> Rid yourself of racism and you'll see that a lot of humans are great.


That sounds good Irish but probably ain't happening as some simply remain blinded their whole trip through here.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > You black racists here talk a lot of shit.......
> ...


It's more of a position of believing that IM2 is a victim of an event that controls himself as a person and not the person controlling the situation..


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > You black racists here talk a lot of shit.......
> ...



Like you and the rest of the white turds here who have produced more than 20 anti black racist threads on just this page alone. No one wants to read your crap about so called black racists and no  one is going listen to your opinions in what we need to do to recognize the greatness of everyone when we do and you never have.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> You black racists here talk a lot of shit.......
> Rid yourself of racism and you'll see that a lot of humans are great.  Greatness isn't achieved by color, but by striving.    Greatness is colorblind.



Shut the hell up. No one is hearing that shit from you. You and the rest of the white turds here have produced more than 20 anti black racist threads on just this page alone. No one wants to read your crap about so called black racists and no one is going listen to your opinions in what we need to do to recognize the greatness of everyone when we do and you whites never have..


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Yawn!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> probably an American eh , i didn't look at the video but like i said , the guy is probably an American eh IM2??



You whites just love to avoid the truth. He was NOT considered a American by whites like you. Nor do you bastards consider us American  now. You fool no one with your bull shit son. You maggots do this on purpose to annoy us.  It's an example of the childish nature of the conservative white mind.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 8, 2017)

I almost wonder if IM2 is a sock of some white supremacist racist that is trying to make blacks look bad!


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I almost wonder if IM2 is a sock of some white supremacist racist that is trying to make blacks look bad!


Kinda acts like it and that could be the case.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

Fannie Lou Hamer's speech at the 1964 DNC


Black greatness. I say this as I do because of the over 20 threads just on this page alone that whites here bash black people.  When we stop being gorillas, when white people stop telling us we blacks don't know how to act and or may other similar things I have read from you punk ass white bitches, then maybe we all can look at things  in a colorblind manner. Don't you EVER  think you get to speak the racist bullshit you do then tell me how I should not see color EVER again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I almost wonder if IM2 is a sock of some white supremacist racist that is trying to make blacks look bad!
> ...



Ha!  HA !  HA!  Your stupid white ass actually believes that . Are you insane?

*Black man speaks truth to white men about racism.*


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I almost wonder if IM2 is a sock of some white supremacist racist that is trying to make blacks look bad!
> ...


Yes it does, but this vid makes me think IM2 is for real.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 8, 2017)

Ben Carson - Wikipedia

True  black greatness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


>



So you don't have time to grow as a human.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 8, 2017)

"Black Greatness" = _Oxymoron_


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Ben Carson - Wikipedia
> 
> True  black greatness.



To dumb whites only.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Yes maybe just a little insane but who knows. This one reminds me of some of those christian bashers, "Christians bad, Islam good".


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I am a 56 year old black man. And for anyone white to actually believe that  no blacks think like me or that I am a white supremacy shows they are delusional.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You are the loon here.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > probably an American eh , i didn't look at the video but like i said , the guy is probably an American eh IM2??
> ...


-----------------------------------   i probably don't think of YOU as an American but thats cool .   Still , here you are and I'm happy to see you .   The board needs people like you to show us the 'fifth column' thats in the USA that Americans have to deal with .     That being said , keep posting , you make me smile  IM2 .


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Carson - Wikipedia
> ...


Yeah the majority of the black population has been dumbified by their masters, the democrats.

But there have been a few truly great ones. 
Booker T. Washington - Wikipedia


----------



## pismoe (Jul 8, 2017)

Go TRUMP !!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Black Inventors of the 20th and 21st Century*


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Nah. But you whites are certainly stupefied by the republican party.

Well as you plainly see, Booker T's philosophy did not work.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Black Inventors of the 20th and 21st Century*


------------------------------   big deal !!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 8, 2017)

Clarence Thomas is a great black man, that the racist democrats tried to destroy...and retards in the black population to this day worship dead criminals like Michael Brown, while sneering at Thomas. If that isn't proof of the failure of the dem's great social experiment with the blacks, I don't know what is. Clarence Thomas - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You show me such loons still exist. YOU are the fifth column.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Black Inventors of the 20th and 21st Century*


Feeling insecure?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 8, 2017)

He bashed the media before it was popular.  My hero.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Clarence Thomas is a great black man, that the racist democrats tried to destroy...and retards in the black population to this day worship dead criminals like Michael Brown, while sneering at Thomas. If that isn't proof of the failure of the dem's great social experiment with the blacks, I don't know what is. Clarence Thomas - Wikipedia



We generally don't respect people who benefited from a policy who  gets well off and then says the policy hurts those it was intended to help. Whites don't like people like that but yet you white conservatives parade ever mother fucking back sellout to us as examples of how we should be. Why is that? And it's not because they are examples of success.

Mike Brown was no criminal, neither was he worshipped.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Black Inventors of the 20th and 21st Century*
> ...



Nope. I am responding to the many threads here by you racists that bash blacks, say we've done  nothing, are like gorillas, and other associated racist crap. So then white boy given the 20 plus threads of white racist bull shit on this page alone just exactly who is insecure?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 8, 2017)

Not me asshole.  I don't give a shit what color you are, you shut the hell up.  Your OP is about as racist as it gets.  You are the problem, not me.  Whatever color you are, you can kiss my ass, or produce my "racist threads".  Nasty little creep.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 mesmerizing his buddies with tales of ancient black civilizations......


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not me asshole.  I don't give a shit what color you are, you shut the hell up.  Your OP is about as racist as it gets.  You are the problem, not me.  Whatever color you are, you can kiss my ass, or produce my "racist threads".  Nasty little creep.



Sure you don't. .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2017)

*What can you say about a man who attended Holy Cross College and Yale Law School as a beneficiary of affirmative action programs who currently asserts that blacks and other so-called minorities should lift themselves up by their own boot straps and is now virulently anti-affirmative action? What can be inferred about the familial feelings of someone who savages his sister before a conference of black conservatives for being dependent on welfare ("She gets mad when the mailman is late with her welfare check, that's how dependent she is. . . .") but fails to mention to the audience that his sister's relatively brief period of unemployment was due to having to care for an invalid great-aunt?
*
raceandhistory.com - Remembering Fanon

The great Clarence Thomas. We blacks should all ascribe to be like him.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 8, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Not me asshole.  I don't give a shit what color you are, you shut the hell up.  Your OP is about as racist as it gets.  You are the problem, not me.  Whatever color you are, you can kiss my ass, or produce my "racist threads".  Nasty little creep.
> ...



I care so little, that I have friends here that may be black, or white or Asian...  I don't give enough of a shit to check their bio.  Who cares what they look like?  I want to hear what they say. 
And having both colors of children in my home, not one was favored over the other. EVER.  So you shut up, with your allegations.  You don't know jack. 
But I know you.  Your bias gave you away long before your brain kicked in.  < Still waiting on that.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


Just think of all those pudding pops that Bill Cosby had to eat to become famous. Hard times.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *What can you say about a man who attended Holy Cross College and Yale Law School as a beneficiary of affirmative action programs who currently asserts that blacks and other so-called minorities should lift themselves up by their own boot straps and is now virulently anti-affirmative action? What can be inferred about the familial feelings of someone who savages his sister before a conference of black conservatives for being dependent on welfare ("She gets mad when the mailman is late with her welfare check, that's how dependent she is. . . .") but fails to mention to the audience that his sister's relatively brief period of unemployment was due to having to care for an invalid great-aunt?
> *
> raceandhistory.com - Remembering Fanon
> 
> The great Clarence Thomas. We blacks should all ascribe to be like him.


Uncle Clarence, he likes to have his belly rubbed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> ...






JoeMoma said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Such an obnoxious big mouth.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 9, 2017)

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Go take a walk outside.  With a little luck one of your thug criminal brothers will put you out of your misery on the shooting gallery street.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jul 11, 2017)

In Black v. Virginia  ; Justice Thomas refused to give whites Religious Freedom.  TNB.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> In Black v. Virginia  ; Justice Thomas refused to give whites Religious Freedom.  TNB.



If consider burning crosses as religious freedom, then we can consider knockout as religious freedom too.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2017)

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I do that every day, Never been shot at once. Me and my "criminal thug brothers" sit outside on the sidewalk on Saturday and play dominoes. So much for that one.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Jul 11, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > In Black v. Virginia  ; Justice Thomas refused to give whites Religious Freedom.  TNB.
> ...



No such thing as a Cross "burning" unless it is on someone elses property.

Cross Lighting is a Christian Right and has a long history against invaders.  The UMC and KKK still widely partake.  We're sorry the colored are offended by Christianity , however , what we do on OUR property is not the business of "long dong silver".


----------



## miketx (Jul 11, 2017)

The head race baiter is at it again. I wonder if he ever took that promotion on the shrimp boat?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Christianity has nothing to do with cross burning.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2017)

The great Muhammad Ali was rich and successful. No one called him a sellout or Uncle Tom.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2017)

This is greatness, Not being some chump kissing whiteys ass like Carson or Thomas.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Clarence Thomas is a great black man, that the racist democrats tried to destroy...and retards in the black population to this day worship dead criminals like Michael Brown, while sneering at Thomas. If that isn't proof of the failure of the dem's great social experiment with the blacks, I don't know what is. Clarence Thomas - Wikipedia
> ...


Really? Mike Brown's Arrest Record


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You aren't responding to white racist threads, you are starting your own racist threads


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The great Muhammad Ali was rich and successful. No one called him a sellout or Uncle Tom.


Why is someone great just because they fight for money? And great for being a drafting dodger.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I've started no racist threads.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The great Muhammad Ali was rich and successful. No one called him a sellout or Uncle Tom.
> ...



Ali was no draft dodger.  Your current president dodged the daft, but you won't run your mouth about that now will you. Ali stood up for what was right. Why should he, a black man who was not allowed equal rights in this nation go fight a war for this nation? He was right. He had honor. You do understand what honor is don't you?

Ali is greatness. True greatness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 14, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yes really.

*St. Louis County Prosecutor's office confirmed that Brown had no prior misdemeanors or felonies against him.*

Michael Brown had no criminal record, police say


----------



## 12icer (Jul 15, 2017)

You seem to be a super racist black man PERIOD, why not just admit the truth about your ugliness and go on your merry racist way. As for whites being racist, most don't care about color, that is just something your current OWNERS the communist dimocrats have indoctrinated you with.
You had a REAL LEADER once, and his family are some of the finest Americans in this country. He may have been black, but he had only a human heart, something you will never have, yours must be BLACK and most likely will be until you stand before the throne. I hope mine will stay just human, when I read racist post like you make it is hard to sometimes, but It is not for me to judge as you do even based on vileness such as you vomit. The only thing I can do is make an observation of your character. Read the whole Dream speech, and let a REALLY great MAN (NO COLOR INTENDED OR INFERRED) open your eyes. If Mike Browns parents had taught him CHARACTER he would be alive, If you are teaching your children what you post you are the one who will kill them.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Fannie Lou Hamer's speech at the 1964 DNC
> 
> 
> Black greatness. I say this as I do because of the over 20 threads just on this page alone that whites here bash black people.  When we stop being gorillas, when white people stop telling us we blacks don't know how to act and or may other similar things I have read from you punk ass white bitches, then maybe we all can look at things  in a colorblind manner. Don't you EVER  think you get to speak the racist bullshit you do then tell me how I should not see color EVER again.



One of my all time favorite speeches. Ms. Fannie lived it, and she walked the talk.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He wss perfect for an era when the most recognized Black people were Stepinfetchit, Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben. 

He even tried to discourage Black people from leaving tbe south.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

12icer said:


> You seem to be a super racist black man PERIOD, why not just admit the truth about your ugliness and go on your merry racist way. As for whites being racist, most don't care about color, that is just something your current OWNERS the communist dimocrats have indoctrinated you with.
> You had a REAL LEADER once, and his family are some of the finest Americans in this country. He may have been black, but he had only a human heart, something you will never have, yours must be BLACK and most likely will be until you stand before the throne. I hope mine will stay just human, when I read racist post like you make it is hard to sometimes, but It is not for me to judge as you do even based on vileness such as you vomit. The only thing I can do is make an observation of your character. Read the whole Dream speech, and let a REALLY great MAN (NO COLOR INTENDED OR INFERRED) open your eyes. If Mike Browns parents had taught him CHARACTER he would be alive, If you are teaching your children what you post you are the one who will kill them.



Oh really?

*Martin Luther King Jr.: "My dream has turned into a nightmare"* 


*Sign your own emancipation proclamation - Dr Martin Luther King*


This is the real Dr. King son.

Your punk ass doesn't know shit about King, now shut he fuck up.

And this whining about someone being a racist because you get shown the truth, well you can stick that up your a-- too.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Fannie Lou Hamer's speech at the 1964 DNC
> ...



Exactly. That's greatness.

It's only natural that whites like these here love weak submissive blacks who don't want to challenge their authority.

They even try turning MLK into the docile mealy mouthed weak kneed black man who doesn't challenge white authority but wants only to live in a "colorblind" nation.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Since we have had another apparently white person who saw fit to call me a racist then tell me about MLK let us hear some things king said in his life, Because apparently this idiot doesn't seem to know that he said anything but  those few words in the I have a Dream speech.

*American Dream - Lincoln University - June 6, 1961*


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

and in this ALL Black Commemeration thread checkout the White Afrikaaner in Africa as he builds a new society TODAY and in the future if he is allowed to build .  ---     ---   interesting , probably not many people know about ORANIA but shows the ability of Whites in their Africa .  On topic i think , afterall starvation and 'mugabe' in S.Africa were mentioned so here is the other side of the coin .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and in this ALL Black Commemeration thread checkout the White Afrikaaner in Africa as he builds a new society TODAY and in the future if he is allowed to build .  ---     ---   interesting , probably not many people know about ORANIA but shows the ability of Whites in their Africa .  On topic i think , afterall starvation and 'mugabe' in S.Africa were mentioned so here is the other side of the coin .



Another example of the delusion some whites live in.

The days of white minority rule in South Africa are gone.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 15, 2017)

Blacks invented mud huts, that's pretty good for them.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

think that South Africans are starving under 'mugabe' aren't they ??   These people in ORIANA though look like they are doing fine .   They even have a tourist industry and NO crime and crime is rampant and terrible in South Africa isn't it IM2 ??


----------



## Mudda (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be a super racist black man PERIOD, why not just admit the truth about your ugliness and go on your merry racist way. As for whites being racist, most don't care about color, that is just something your current OWNERS the communist dimocrats have indoctrinated you with.
> ...


MLK was a massive bible thumping blowhard who rambled on so much that he eventually fell on some key, cool sayings. The proverbial needles in the shit haystack.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

a little more info on ORANIA  for you and anyone that cares to watch  IM2 .  ---     ---


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> think that South Africans are starving under 'mugabe' aren't they ??   These people in ORIANA though look like they are doing fine .   They even have a tourist industry and NO crime and crime is rampant and terrible in South Africa isn't it IM2 ??



Well you see, the only problem with your bullshit is that Mugabe doesn't rule South Africa.  You posted up a video abut one town of 1,000 people. I hope they have no crime. You talk about crime in South Africa.

So let me ask you a question: Do you really know what you are talking about when you are referring to South Africa?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> a little more info on ORANIA  for you and anyone that cares to watch  IM2 .  ---     ---



I won't be watching any more. Like I said, the return to white minority rule just is not going to happen. Those people  should be very glad Mandela allowed them to stay.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > think that South Africans are starving under 'mugabe' aren't they ??   These people in ORIANA though look like they are doing fine .   They even have a tourist industry and NO crime and crime is rampant and terrible in South Africa isn't it IM2 ??
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------  sorry , rhodesia , zimbabwe , south africa or whatever its called today but i made a mistake and you are correct Sir .     Anyway mugabe and mugabe like Leaders and starvation in many African countries is common even with aid from western countries .    Yeah , a thousand Whites in ORANIA and look at what they have built  IM2 .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I can look at about 1.2 billion Africans and say you are an ignorant fool that knows nothing. There are more than 3 countries in South Africa and you are completely ignorant to what colonization did to this continent.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > a little more info on ORANIA  for you and anyone that cares to watch  IM2 .  ---     ---
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------   No one cares about white minority rule except in Orania and thats probably not going to last too long .    And Its probably best to have a black majority ruling these falling down countries as an example to the world .    And i think that it was the Constitution rather than 'mandela' that allowed ORANIA to do as they are doing .       In my opinion , these Whites in ORANIA ought to be looking to go to the USA  IM2.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------  yeah , someone elses fault eh IM2 .   Course look at the USA to see some good colonization practices .     Looks like killing white farmers and driving them off THEIR lands is part of the reason for starvation eh  IM2 ??


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > a little more info on ORANIA  for you and anyone that cares to watch  IM2 .  ---     ---
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   course you won't watch  IM2 !!   But here is some crime news in South Africa for you to check out .  ---   Year of terrible headlines sees South Africa's homicide rate leap again  ---


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Yep. Maybe you learn a what has gone on in Africa before you run your mouth.

I said Mandela and it was Mandela. The constitution could have written out whites. And the US is not gong to support whatever that town is named. They need not look here for anything.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I saw the first video fool. I don't need to see the same thing twice. Now again, do you really know what you are referring to when you refer to South Africa?

Your town has 1,000 whites. There are at least 3 million whites living in South Africa. Ask Oscar Pistorious about homicide.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

hey , from what i understand it is their Constitution , probably worthless that gives ORANIANS the abilty to do as they are doing  IM2 .   And i said that these ORANIANS should get outa there and come to the USA , not that the USA supports them . And who knows but TRUMP may be able to import these hardworking builders and farmers IM2 ,


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

oscar , i don't know what happened to him , heard he went on trial and was found guilty or some other verdict .  That being said , check out this link on South Africas crime and try not to say wow  IM2 .  ---   Year of terrible headlines sees South Africa's homicide rate leap again  ---


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

The great John Lewis

*Rep John Lewis’ Speech at March on Washington*


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

ORANIAS Right to exist guarenteed by S. African Constitution  IM2 .   ---    Orania, Northern Cape - Wikipedia    ---


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

more on crime , murder , torture in S, Africa  IM2 .  ---   ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’  ---   And like i said earlier , the ORIANIANS ought to get out of S. Africa .  Its my opinion that they can't trust any S. African Constitution or Government  1M2 .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> hey , from what i understand it is their Constitution , probably worthless that gives ORANIANS the abilty to do as they are doing  IM2 .   And i said that these ORANIANS should get outa there and come to the USA , not that the USA supports them . And who knows but TRUMP may be able to import these hardworking builders and farmers IM2 ,



We don't need any more white racists here.

You want to pretend that particular part of Southern Africa has never been violent before blacks took over.

*Sharpeville Massacre in South Africa*


I don't pretend.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*The Trojan Horse Massacre, Cape Town South Africa, October 1985*


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

i'm sure that it has always been violent but nowadays since sometime in the mid 90s its a new 'rainbow' nation isn't it .??     But from my reading it seems to me that the only good well fed peaceful place in south Africa is ORANIA  IM2 .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

i thought that mandela and 'tutu' had some reconciliation and a forgiveness deal going on  IM2 .    I thought that a new , new , NEW ' rainbow' nation was formed  IM2 !!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

yep , seems to me that ORANIANS oughta just get out if they can IM2.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

mandelas  'rainbow nation' from hero to zero plus checkout crooked 'jacob zuma' .  ---  Mandela’s rainbow nation has gone from hero to zero. Can it reclaim his legacy? | Peter Hain   ---   pretty neat eh IM2 ??


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*South Africa 1984*


Whites are running around on this planet pretending they've done no wrong and are now victims of hate. That's psychosis.

They tried killing off as many blacks as they could in South Africa, ruled blacks by totalitarian rule against and now that they are crying about genocide when somone black kills a white person. They complain about black racism in south Africa after 70-80 years of white minority rule. This is not slavery where whites can whine about not being around. Just 30 years ago Apartheid was the law of the land. South Africa has had black majority rule for 25 years now. The white minority rule lasted for more than 50 years. So let's stop pretending.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

why you going back to 1984 , the 'rainbow' nation proponent was President in 1994 ,  ---   Nelson Mandela inaugurated - May 10, 1994 - HISTORY.com   ---   if going by your payback reasoniong i can agree .  There is NO african government that can be trusted   IM2 !!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> why you going back to 1984 , the 'rainbow' nation proponent was President in 1994 ,  ---   Nelson Mandela inaugurated - May 10, 1994 - HISTORY.com   ---   if going by your payback reasoniong i can agree .  There is NO african government that can be trusted   IM2 !!



Because a dumb ass like you needs to be made to understand just how long the country had been violent and divided when you start off on your stupid ass comments. The nation had been divided and violent for around 70 years if not more by the time 1994 rolled around. But chumps like you want to be smart asses and act like because someone had  a vision 23 years ago and it just didn't magically happen that somehow you get o make jokes. Well white boy we made a constitution 241 years ago with the promise of equality for all and we still haven't got there.  Case closed. End of discussion.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > why you going back to 1984 , the 'rainbow' nation proponent was President in 1994 ,  ---   Nelson Mandela inaugurated - May 10, 1994 - HISTORY.com   ---   if going by your payback reasoniong i can agree .  There is NO african government that can be trusted   IM2 !!
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------   ITS never going to happen , watch and see and see Chicago or any other big city in the USA .  See Deeeetroit that used to be called the Paris of the USA .   Yep , just going to be a downward spiral for the africa that we have been talking about with the exception of ORANIA if they can keep things to themselves  but i highly doubt that they can 1M2 .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > why you going back to 1984 , the 'rainbow' nation proponent was President in 1994 ,  ---   Nelson Mandela inaugurated - May 10, 1994 - HISTORY.com   ---   if going by your payback reasoniong i can agree .  There is NO african government that can be trusted   IM2 !!
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------  and as regards the USA Constitution , well , you made nothing Sir .  See the NAMES on the Constitution and you won't find any names like your actual birth name .   And of course , none of the signers of Americas Founding Documents came from Africa  IM2 .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Jesus Fought Injustice, He Did Not Join It —Rev. Dr. William Barber "Story of America"  *


Jesus was no Ben Carson, Booker T Washington or Clarence Thomas. Therefore to use these people as examples of greatness is false.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



YOU are the only one talking about that place. I had never heard of it. You talk real stupid pismoe. You don't know what you are talking about but you are glad to recite racist memes. There will be no downward spiral.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Well it's like this piss- on yourself, you don't want to go there because weasels like yourself want to deny the completeness in what you have said. So it's better for you to accept that I said we and go on about your ADLs.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Jesus Fought Injustice, He Did Not Join It —Rev. Dr. William Barber "Story of America"  *
> 
> 
> Jesus was no Ben Carson, Booker T Washington or Clarence Thomas. Therefore to use these people as examples of greatness is false.


------     !!   I like Thomas , Carson is ok and Booker T invented the cotton gin and other devices .  All 3 have done well in the USA in the past and currently . But  'Rev. Bill Barber' , i never heard of him .   Is he one of 'mrobamas' advisors or preachers like jeremia wright or 'al sharpton' or 'jesse jackson' was  IM2 ??


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

There is a seemingly jarring disharmony in the concept behind this thread. It's as if the OP is trying to justify something. If this thread was called "White greatness", we would roll our eyes and ignore it. Greatness transcends race. So lets recognize ALL great people.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  i point it out and now even YOU know that it is a fine place , ruled by law and independent and not starving and i wonder why others can't do the same .  See the starvation in 'zimbabwe' under 'mugabe' and see earlier in modern time to see cannibalism under 'idi amin'  in a part of africa , uganda   IM2 .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

disharmony is what its all about with a guy like IM2  , imo  Mary .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Jesus Fought Injustice, He Did Not Join It —Rev. Dr. William Barber "Story of America"  *
> ...



You like weakness and lies.






This doesn't look like Booker T Washington. But this is the guy who invented the cotton gin.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 15, 2017)

just a rumor maybe , doesn't really matter since i don't need a new 'cotton gin' or parts for the old cotton gin  IM2 .


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> There is a seemingly jarring disharmony in the concept behind this thread. It's as if the OP is trying to justify something. If this thread was called "White greatness", we would roll our eyes and ignore it. Greatness transcends race. So lets recognize ALL great people.



Dumb. You don't read me talking about how whites have never done anything or how primitive whites are. I have  read over and over in here whites making comments about what blacks have not done, so I made this thread. Your ignorance relative to your behavior is expected. So roll your eyes..


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 thinks she is the personal protector of blacks. I have no doubt she's sincere.  The pro black propaganda cheerleading shtick comes off as pretentious.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > There is a seemingly jarring disharmony in the concept behind this thread. It's as if the OP is trying to justify something. If this thread was called "White greatness", we would roll our eyes and ignore it. Greatness transcends race. So lets recognize ALL great people.
> ...


You don't know what my experiences are, you seem to think we live in a bubble and you are "informing" us. Think again. If we as a country want to rid ourselves of racial stereotypes, then we have confront  folks that  choose to behave  like negative racial stereotypes  and educate THEM as to how ignorant and backwards that truly is, not empower and excuse that behavior.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > There is a seemingly jarring disharmony in the concept behind this thread. It's as if the OP is trying to justify something. If this thread was called "White greatness", we would roll our eyes and ignore it. Greatness transcends race. So lets recognize ALL great people.
> ...



Time would be better spent doing volunteer work to INSURE that "Black Greatness" in CURRENT and FUTURE generations -- dontchathink??  How would you approach that?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I don't know any of that. I saw a video of a town of 1,000 people. If you run a town of 1,000 people and people are starving and breaking the law then you really have a problem. People here are starving dumb ass. so then you talking about Mugabe in one small nation in that region means nothing. You might be wise to not run your mouth off about places like Uganda.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


how was he great? just because he was black?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *South Africa 1984*
> 
> 
> Whites are running around on this planet pretending they've done no wrong and are now victims of hate. That's psychosis.
> ...


I havent heard to many whites pretending that they have done no wrong. I don't live in the past either. Wrongs should be made right, but not at the expense of innocent people. Quit blaming whites for your unhappiness.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> There is a seemingly jarring disharmony in the concept behind this thread. It's as if the OP is trying to justify something. If this thread was called "White greatness", we would roll our eyes and ignore it. Greatness transcends race. So lets recognize ALL great people.


I agree. One's race does not define their greatness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I know full well that whites don't live in a bubble. You are just a dumb ass woman who has made silly assumptions about blacks, made racist comments about blacks and you are being told about yourself by someone black because you've done so. I have worked  with and known far too many whites to think what you assume. I am informing YOU because you are an ignorant white racist who doesn't know anything about us.

I  know from personal life experience that not all whites are racists. But you are. So like you say, If we as a country want to rid ourselves of racial stereotypes, then we have confront  folks that  choose to behave  like negative racial stereotypes  and educate THEM as to how ignorant and backwards that truly is, not empower and excuse that behavior. Such as white racists.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


All IM2 seems to do is talk down to and about whites.Sure, there are white racists who post nasty things about blacks on the message boards, yet IM2 deems these idiots the majority rule...which is ridiculous.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *South Africa 1984*
> ...



I know Molly. I know.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Now what this has to do with the OP is exactly nothing. You have done this in every thread I've started. You and most of the others who are here right now bring nothing productive to these discussions you never address the thread topic and then you get defended for your behavior as a reward.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why are so defensive? Your worst fault is being so presumptuous. I have lived with poor blacks and Hispanics, for years.  I see they are their own worst enemies, and  some people LOVE to enable that  negative  behavior  behind the safety their rich white entitled gated communities under the guise of fighting racism and opening eyes...Please. I have been here way before you, this is more about human nature. Genuflecting to blacks doesn't solve anything.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > There is a seemingly jarring disharmony in the concept behind this thread. It's as if the OP is trying to justify something. If this thread was called "White greatness", we would roll our eyes and ignore it. Greatness transcends race. So lets recognize ALL great people.
> ...


hats what is suryseems lie.
It does when people of another race post thread after thread full of comments about how one race has never accomplished anything.

Molly you talk a lot of  bull dookey but I never see you rebuking comments made about blacks being like gorillas which have been made in threads you have participated in. All you have done along with many others here is attack me for standing up t racist comments about those like me, then you want to cry abut how I am talking down to whites and think that white racists are the majority. Well from what I gave seen and experienced that's the only conclusion I can come to.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I'm not the one who has been defensive. I am the one getting attacked by those like you who are defensive.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You poor baby. OK. Truce. Olive branch.  But why this emphasis  on race (Blacks)? I don't like being lumped into a homogeneous  anti black racist haters KKK thing. I dream of a culture that is truly post racial,  but the black gang bangers playing loud ass music and shooting guns off sours that dream. That is how informed I am.  Not some wealthy anonymous white gated community for ME.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL,

Presumptuous? you are the one who assumed I was a racist. You have been where long before me? I'm damn near 60 years old. Human nature? You are the  one talking about genuflecting to blacks when no one is even talking about that. You're a racist lady. You talk about blacks and Hispanics being our own worst enemies? Ho, I have seen white dominated city councils make policy that screwed these communities out of opportunity. Shut the hell up trying tote me about being black from the sidelines, I've lived in these communities my whole life, I know how things have been done ad I know that your assessment is not it.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



This IS the RACE AND RACISM section MaryL. If we were elsewhere I would not be talking about race. Seems that you had no problem talking about race nor did you ask such questions about why this emphasis on race when you and all your white buddies were making racist comments like the one you made about blacks starting all the racial hate crimes. Race was not a problem for your ass then. You were not talking about your hope of living n a post racial society then either.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL,
> 
> Presumptuous? you are the one who assumed I was a racist. You have been where long before me? I'm damn near 60 years old. Human nature? You are the  one talking about genuflecting to blacks when no one is even talking about that. You're a racist lady. You talk about blacks and Hispanics being our own worst enemies? Ho, I have seen white dominated city councils make policy that screwed these communities out of opportunity. Shut the hell up trying tote me about being black from the sidelines, I've lived in these communities my whole life, I know how things have been done ad I know that your assessment is not it.


Um, I didn't say that you were racist. Please  go back and quote me on that. I am 60 years old. I have lived with blacks and other minority groups longer than I have with  whites.  I have seen the crime and the evil committed by poor blacks. And if I notice, that's racism. Is it?  Great minds transcend race. But simple minds hide behind race.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



All that is being done. It was being done long before we were here. It will be done long after we are gone.The greater question is when will whites learn they have things all wrong and that maybe they need to listen to us instead of thinking they can always tell us what we need to do. Especially if they think they can tell us how we have done things but cannot accept us telling them how they really have gotten where they are.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Um, what? Care to translate to us  sober mortals?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL,
> ...



You have called me a racist. You have made racist comments, You talk abut the crime and evil of poor blacks. I suppose you have not seen the crime and evil of the poor whites have you? So do you notice that? But you don't talk that or about law and policy made by rich whites that have denied poor blacks. Dpn't lecture me about great minds and simple minds when the only reason you are bitching about race in a race ad racism section of a discussion forum is because the issue is about white racist behavior or positive accomplishments of blacks.

Again we are in a section of a discussion forum whereby the purpose is to discuss issues surrounding race and racism MaryL. IF we were in the media, humor, healthcare or any other section then you have the right to complain  about me or anyone else talking about racial issues

Back to the OP..


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Dr. Daniel Hale Williams*


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I said you were deluded. Not anything else.  You condemn  lumping people  into groups, though, then do it you self. I have dreamt  of meeting Martin Luther King, I was in awe of him as great person in history. Why would his race matter?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Sure you didn't. You would not like King.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Ernest Just*


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Great minds transcend race or disability. Look at say, Hawking, or deGrasse Tyson. Or sex, look at Curie .  Let's stop right here and think why we need this thread.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Great Women:
Rachel Carson, Biography


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Great women:
Chien-Shiung Wu - Wikipedia


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

I am not trying to steal your thunder, there's nothing to prove. Great minds don't parade around and showboat.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Great minds transcend race or disability. Look at say, Hawking, or deGrass Tyson. Or sex, look at Curie .  Let's stop right here and think why we need this thread.



We don't need to stop and think about anything,

Considering that you don't think about why we needed these threads.:

It is not cowardly to be afraid of blacks...here is the reason

Stormfront says "White Muslims" are not "White"

Speaking the truth about race mixing once and for all

What do you blacks want?

Self Government for Whites

Black People Don't Know How To Act

Black Women Should Date White Men

Stop working so much, white people

No one black today owned slaves...oh wait they do...in Africa...

Most black people don't actually understand what racism is.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I am not trying to steal your thunder, there's nothing to prove. Great minds don't parade around and showboat.



The problem with your silly  use of this false equivalence is that no one here has consistently stated here that women have done nothing, or is this the sexism discussion area. You are being stupid MaryL but this is to be expected here.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Great minds transcend race or disability. Look at say, Hawking, or deGrass Tyson. Or sex, look at Curie .  Let's stop right here and think why we need this thread.
> ...


Please, stick to the topic . We can digress until we turn blue.  I think you missed the point,  but somehow, I  think that's IM2 all over, missing points and that's the human condition. Do you get that?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



The thread topic is about black accomplishments. It was made because those like you decided to make threads where you felt free to make consistent comments about what blacks have not ever done. You are the one off topic. And if you don't like the topic then stay out of the thread. Because all you are doing is trolling hoping you can get this thread closed. This thread is about race because its in the race and racism section  So then from this point on I am going to report you if you refuse to post on topic.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wow.  Close this thread down?  No, there you go again taking this to seriously. All things fall apart, the center cannot hold. Why the emphasis   "Black " or greatness?  Yeah, this is the race and racism board. It still dosen't make black haters acting like stereotyped clowns any better. All I want is for you to take a deep breath and stop idealizing and look at the bigger picture. But we all know that won't happen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Who's the Black versions of Copernicus, Galileo, Newton, Leibniz, Nikola Tesla, Igor Sikorsky, Da Vinci, Thomas Edison,  Mozart, Chopin, Beethoven, Nietzsche, Voltaire, Immanuel Kant, Shakespeare, George Orwell, Mark Twain, Tolstoy, Dostoyevsky,  Nikolai Gogol, Wernher Von Braun, Sergei Koroiev,  Rembrandt, Monet, Picasso, and Van Gogh?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I liked Ali, but don't ever mention his name to anybody in Michigan. They all hate him for some reason.

I have to ask: What would his grandma think of him being a muslim?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ok, I liked Marion Barry. I liked Bill Cosby. I Liked Mike Tyson or Malcolm X.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Name some black accomplishments then

Give us your top 5. Mesez: You are racist troll with the report button at the ready and a turd.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


To paraphrase Churchill: Some thread, some accomplishment. Please, I have been on this entire board  before you knew what USMB was. Go for it.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

I can hear the petty clinking and clanking of the whole mindset  of  the people like IM2, if you don't agree,  they will call you names or call out for censorship.  I have been here since 2011.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

It's really not hard to find a list of famous black people who accomplished something, why are folks struggling so much with it?

George Washington Carver George Washington Carver
Percy Lavon Julian Percy Lavon Julian - Wikipedia
Ernest Everett Just Ernest Everett Just
Marie Maynard Daly Marie Maynard Daly - Wikipedia
George Carruthers Dr. George Carruthers and Apollo 16 Ultraviolet Camera/Spectrograph
George Alcorn https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Edward_Alcorn,_Jr.
Herman Branson Herman Branson - Wikipedia
Sylvester James Gates Sylvester James Gates - Wikipedia
Madam C. J. Walker (love this woman!) - Madam C. J. Walker - Wikipedia

That's just a handful - many more out there


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Great minds transcend race or disability. Look at say, Hawking, or deGrasse Tyson. Or sex, look at Curie .  Let's stop right here and think why we need this thread.






MaryL said:


> Great *minds transcend race or disability*. Look at say, Hawking, or deGrasse Tyson. Or sex, look at Curie .  Let's stop right here and think why we need this thread.




You are totally right...but here's a thought.  Some of those great minds HAD to actively transcend race, gender, or disability in order to get where they got - to get recognition, or even the ability to get into an institution, that a white male wouldn't have thought twice about in those days.

Women like Curie, had to fight, to even be excepted into a educational program that did not consider women capable.  It's the same thing with race.

I just got finished with a fascinating book - Goldberger’s war:The life and work of a public health crusader, about the man who discovered the cause and cure for pellagra, a disease that was devasting the south.  But he was Jewish, and that put many barriers in his way, prevented him from pursuing a medical career, and from being taken seriously by his colleagues.

Great minds transcend...but great minds, from certain backgrounds have barriers that others don't.  Recognizing that is not being racist.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

There is no doubt about it blacks are intelligent and quite capable. The smartest woman, er,  Person I ever knew was black. I think blacks are quite capable of transcending all their  problems. What is really holding them back? Racism? Or self doubt and self hatred?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It's really not hard to find a list of famous black people who accomplished something




It isn't difficult at all.

Just like how easy it is to spot a racist black man who has accomplished nothing in life spewing away with his divisive racist shit on internet discussion boards.





....or guilt-ridden white idiots who feed his racism by enabling it, for that matter


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> . What is really holding them back? Racism? ?




 Yes, it is definitely racism that hold them back.

THEIR OWN. 

 Run around with a ginormous chip on your shoulder, treat education as if it is a sell-out to your culture, refuse to take responsibility for your children or your behavior, and guess what, folks -- you won't succeed.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> There is no doubt about it blacks are intelligent and quite capable. The smartest woman, er,  Person I ever knew was black. I think blacks are quite capable of transcending all their  problems. What is really holding them back? Racism? Or self doubt and self hatred?




People - any people - are held back by a variety of things.  Most frequent - it's not one thing only - but a mixture.  It can be economics (poverty) where you are also dealing with bad schools, drugs, unsafe neighborhoods - it can be culture mixed in.  Yet another interesting book I recently read examined that, but not in blacks, but in white people of Appalachian heritage and culture:  Hillbilly Elegy.  Culture can do a lot to hold a person back, prevent them from suceeding and breaking free and, mixed in with that is there is often a bias against those cultures from the "outside".  But - ARE blacks really "holding back" or being "held back"?  Or, certain groups?  Is it a mistake to broad brush an entire race?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


You said you started this thread to talk about black achievements. No you didn't. Here is the proof. You once against started a thread bashing white people.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 15, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> ...




 .....and you can bet your bottom dollar that if similar language was used by a white person targeting blacks, some of the very same individuals who are feeding this racist troll would be all over it like shit on stink.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

I have seen the results of black culture.  Little black kids so pissed off they beat a  poor little old man's dog to death, these were kids, and the old man? A Pearl harbor survivor  who's wife was dying of Alzheimer's . Wow. Blacks are so sensitive to people that are insensitive. This is a shout out to poor little IM2, cause' I got your back, even if others abandon or attack you. I came to this  poor guys aid, didn't see to many blacks at my side. But that's good. I didn't see any whites either.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I have seen the results of black culture.  Little black kids so pissed off they beat a  poor little old man's dog to death, these were kids, and the old man? A Pearl harbor survivor  who's wife was dying of Alzheimer's . Wow. Blacks are so sensitive to people that are insensitive. This is a shout out to poor little IM2, cause' I got your back, even if others abandon or attack you.




What is "Black Culture"?

Is it the "Black Culture" that Condaleeza Rice grew up in?  Who's parents protected her from the ugly realities of Jim Crowe, though even as a child she was aware that her parents, on cross countries trips and vacations, frequently brought their own food and picnic'd or camped so they wouldn't  be  humiliaged turned away from hotels and restaurants?  Parents who made sure she had a good education, loved learning, learned to play music, and became an accomplished pianist, among many other things?  That "Black Culture"?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Great minds transcend race or disability. Look at say, Hawking, or deGrasse Tyson. Or sex, look at Curie .  Let's stop right here and think why we need this thread.
> ...



Are you you thinking you can help IM2 transcend?


Good luck with that!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




What's a black invention that applies to the automobile?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I think this thread has a good topic that shouldn't be trash-trolled.  Why not explore it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Y U gotta step up and answer questions I asked of him?

Let the man answer for himself. 

PS: I already know a smattering.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I just jump in where I feel like...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Grr, when you wanna argue, but you can't really say anything without being a hypocrite. 

How can I fault someone for doing what I do? I can't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It's really not hard to find a list of famous black people who accomplished something, why are folks struggling so much with it?
> 
> George Washington Carver George Washington Carver
> Percy Lavon Julian Percy Lavon Julian - Wikipedia
> ...



The question was put to N*TZ, um sorry IM2, so considering he's such a loudmouth, why don't you let HIM respond?

Also darling he knows you are White, so therefore he automatically hates you, you won't score any points from that Black racist Troll Boi.

Also did you read it's OP? The OP not very Zone 2 Race Relations/Racism section is it? Another Baiting OP.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 15, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> You black racists here talk a lot of shit.......
> Rid yourself of racism and you'll see that a lot of humans are great.  Greatness isn't achieved by color, but by striving.    Greatness is colorblind.




Rid yourself of your phony god shit. All you ever talk is shit. If you are ever honest with yourself, you know you are anything BUT christian.

There are hundreds of examples of Black exceptionalism and almost none are taught in our schools.

Blacks and others of color built the US. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It's really not hard to find a list of famous black people who accomplished something, why are folks struggling so much with it?
> ...



ANYONE can answer a question - it's an open forum after all...but, the thread brings up a good topic.  We have thread after thread bashing blacks.  Don't see many complaining about that...

Here's a chance to look at the accomplishments of people instead of degrading them.  Isn't it worth following?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



How about IM2 lists the THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of Blacks who've accomplished something, accomplished as in advancing Civilisation itself from the Stone Age.

You know like we can list THOUSANDS AND THOUSAND of White's who have done that and also I add the amazing Ancient Chinese.


Gunpowder, paper, printing, and the compass are sometimes called the Four Great Inventions of Ancient China.
Four Great Inventions - Wikipedia

List of Chinese inventions - Wikipedia

All they can list is random "things", there is NOTHING that ANY Black has achieved that has advanced Civilisation itself.

So the Black Greatness situation is 100% a moot point and IM2 and it's ilk KNOW that.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The problem with "things" is...no one thing alone has "advanced" civilization. And everything is built upon something earlier.  So yes, you can have a great invention, but what you don't see is the thousands of steps taken earlier by other people that led to it.  Trying to pin it on "race" is dishonest.  Culture, opportunity, etc has a lot to do with it.  If you exist in a survivalist culture - all your talent and energy is in surviving, beating the diseases or wildlife trying to kill you, and getting enough food to eat.  Put the same person in another culture and different opportunities present themselves.

Ever see this show?  Connections (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Race isn't a hedge or a excuse, and if we are post racial, it should't matter anymore.  My heroine from the past was a  black gal,  her name wont matter. School Councillor . I remember  overhearing a black boy, the school bully, informing her how much he hated whites. Because WHITES  where all racist. Yeah, the hypocrisy rolls on and on. 1972 or so, I sort of lost my zeal for black culture then.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So what are you attempting to say? The Ancient Chinese STOLE their THOUSANDS of inventions off some Blacks in Africa or whatever?

You are aware that the Chinese are NOT White, that they are a Race ie. Asiatic.

No we never had that television programme and also the dates are many before my time, being born in 1990.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No, and it's not about "stealing" - it's building upon.

You would probably like Connections - it's worth seeing, it's available online I think.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



List the THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of "building upon" that Blacks have done?

Okay I'll have a look to You Tube it might be there.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I actually listed a few famous black scientists.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

12 African Inventions That Changed the World - Atlanta Black Star


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes I know, I cover that in my comment that all that can be listed is random people.

You know there is no THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of Blacks who have advanced things like there are White's and Asiatics ie. Ancient Chinese.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> 12 African Inventions That Changed the World - Atlanta Black Star



The Ancient Egyptians were not Black, The Atlanta Black Star literally thinks that ALL Africans were Black


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 12 African Inventions That Changed the World - Atlanta Black Star
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

I grew up in a mixed environment. Pre-integration  in Denver in 1968- 69', the Cole and Manual schools. Largely Black schools. I saw the hate from both sides. No big deal but I also saw the hate against  whites, and racial bullying , I saw a black boy try to kill a Hispanic groundskeeper by throwing  chair at him from the third floor at Cole. yeah, the same psychopath  that said he hated whites because  they were all racist. Yeah, like that.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I grew up in a mixed environment. Pre-integration  in Denver in 1968- 69', the Cole and Manual schools. Largely Black schools. I saw the hate from both sides. No big deal but I also saw the hate against  whites, and racial bullying , I saw a black boy try to kill a Hispanic groundskeeper by throwing  chair at him from the third floor at Cole. yeah, the same psychopath  that said he hated whites because  they were all racist. Yeah, like that.



I don't think any one race/culture/ethnicity/religion holds the patent on hate unfortunately.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the results of black culture.  Little black kids so pissed off they beat a  poor little old man's dog to death, these were kids, and the old man? A Pearl harbor survivor  who's wife was dying of Alzheimer's . Wow. Blacks are so sensitive to people that are insensitive. This is a shout out to poor little IM2, cause' I got your back, even if others abandon or attack you.
> ...



Why is it only Condoleeza Rice? Condoleeza Rice is not unique among blacks. She is not the exceptional example for black people. She's not the only black person who went through that and had parents make sure they got good educations. .How about the reality that the black culture this woman describe did not make those kids beat that dog.   White kids have tortured animals is that a result of white culture?  Why is it that whites cannot ask these questions about their own culture when such things come up?

I am black, thereof part of he so called black culture. I had parents who went  thought jim crow, we lived in segregation, they fought for our rights to get  treated better, to have better educations, they made sure we got them. I got a masters degree thanks to them being on me and the majority of blacks in my town went to college, most of them graduated from either college or a technical school. This double standard is what pisses us off. Black kids  beat up a dg and its because of the black culture. White kids beat up the dog and its because they are bad kids or are mentally disturbed, it's not the white culture. There is always an excuse, an out for whites to use. But  we are not allowed to use those same excuses.

Some black kids beat up a dog and we get the lecture about black culture, yet Jeffery Dahmer cooked and ate people. John Wayne Gacy had sex with little boys and buried them under his porch. White culture had nothing to do with this, they were mentally disturbed. Mike Brown gets murderd by a cop and whites go running to look for ways they can call him a thug to justify the murder even as he had no record. Then once again we get the lectures on black culture form whites. A black graduate getting ready to serve his country is killed by a white man but its not because of white culture, oh no the white man had mental problems. A white man went to New York to hunt down blacks to kill, but we can't say it a result of white culture, no he as mentally impaired. Dillon Roof murdered 9 people in a church during bible study, white culture has nothing to do with that, he is a lone wolf full of hate.

Recently within the past 24 hours two white men were arrested for the murder of four men who they killed, burned in the pig cooker BBQ smoker, and buried over a drug deal. Are they thugs? Is this the result of white culture? I bet that's not what's going t be said. There will some excuse made or created for this behavior hat fits a general profile and not a race specific one.. But let that be someone black and we have to hear the ignorance and the continued use of the white double standard.

When does  this shit stop white folks? When will you decide to look within your own culture to understand the problems created for all by some of the things you believe about others?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I grew up in a mixed environment. Pre-integration  in Denver in 1968- 69', the Cole and Manual schools. Largely Black schools. I saw the hate from both sides. No big deal but I also saw the hate against  whites, and racial bullying , I saw a black boy try to kill a Hispanic groundskeeper by throwing  chair at him from the third floor at Cole. yeah, the same psychopath  that said he hated whites because  they were all racist. Yeah, like that.



You grew up in the 60's and wonder why blacks hated whites so much at that time. This is how blind to reality some of you are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> 12 African Inventions That Changed the World - Atlanta Black Star



The Ancient Egyptians looked sort of like what Persians look like ie. not Black.

Also the archaeogenetics of the Near East say that the Ancient Egyptians were not Black.

The below is recent and based purely on DNA, again the DNA says that Ancient Egyptians were NOT Black.

You cannot argue with DNA. Period.
*











*
DNA discovery reveals relatives of ancient Egyptians - CNN.com

So Ancient Egyptians were not Black.

Modern Egyptians are basically the DNA Kin of Sub-Saharans, what have Modern Egyptians created that has advanced ANYTHING, yes, I can't think of ANYTHING either.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Nobody is above racism, blacks slayed each other in Rwanda. Hutu and Tuttis were pretty smart people and it didn't  stop hate or genocide.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Nobody is above racism, blacks slayed each other in Rwanda. Hutu and Tuttis were pretty smart people and it didn't  stop hate or genocide.



Not the thread topic


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Todays lesson is going to be short and sweet. You talk about Rwanda, but did you know?

The Berlin Conference of 1884 assigned the territory to Germany as part of German East Africa, marking the beginning of the colonial era. The explorer Gustav Adolf von Götzen was the first European to significantly explore the country in 1894; he crossed from the south-east to Lake Kivu and met the king.[24][25] The Germans did not significantly alter the social structure of the country, but exerted influence by supporting the king and the existing hierarchy and delegating power to local chiefs.[26] [27] Belgian forces took control of Rwanda and Burundi in 1916, during World War I, beginning a period of more direct colonial rule.[28] Belgium ruled both Rwanda and Burundi as a League of Nations 'mandate' called Ruanda-Urundi; the Belgians also simplified and centralised the power structure,[29] and introduced large-scale projects in education, health, public works, and agricultural supervision, including new crops and improved agricultural techniques to try to reduce the incidence of famine.[30] *Both the Germans and the Belgians promoted Tutsi supremacy, considering the Hutu and Tutsi different **races**.**[31]** In 1935, Belgium introduced identity cards labelling each individual as either Tutsi, Hutu, Twa or Naturalised. *While it had previously been possible for particularly wealthy Hutu to become honorary Tutsi, the identity cards prevented any further movement between the classes.[32]

Do you think that might have created animosity and distrust between the tribes?

The Rwandan Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Todays lesson is going to be short and sweet. You talk about Rwanda, but did you know?
> 
> The Berlin Conference of 1884 assigned the territory to Germany as part of German East Africa, marking the beginning of the colonial era. The explorer Gustav Adolf von Götzen was the first European to significantly explore the country in 1894; he crossed from the south-east to Lake Kivu and met the king.[24][25] The Germans did not significantly alter the social structure of the country, but exerted influence by supporting the king and the existing hierarchy and delegating power to local chiefs.[26] [27] Belgian forces took control of Rwanda and Burundi in 1916, during World War I, beginning a period of more direct colonial rule.[28] Belgium ruled both Rwanda and Burundi as a League of Nations 'mandate' called Ruanda-Urundi; the Belgians also simplified and centralised the power structure,[29] and introduced large-scale projects in education, health, public works, and agricultural supervision, including new crops and improved agricultural techniques to try to reduce the incidence of famine.[30] *Both the Germans and the Belgians promoted Tutsi supremacy, considering the Hutu and Tutsi different **races**.**[31]** In 1935, Belgium introduced identity cards labelling each individual as either Tutsi, Hutu, Twa or Naturalised. *While it had previously been possible for particularly wealthy Hutu to become honorary Tutsi, the identity cards prevented any further movement between the classes.[32]
> 
> ...



That was actually a common colonial tactic - divide and conquor.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is above racism, blacks slayed each other in Rwanda. Hutu and Tuttis were pretty smart people and it didn't  stop hate or genocide.
> ...


Argumentative, but I agree. Perhaps  one day, you will create a thread that actually  address  a real issue. True  Black  greatness?  My old 1970 middle school Councillor, Mrs Hall. She put up with me and  a bunch of male black sociopaths  and she did the best she could. I am listening to an old pretenders song, Hymn to HER,  Oddly enough.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Todays lesson is going to be short and sweet. You talk about Rwanda, but did you know?
> ...



True and a lot of African problems today result from colonialism and that technique.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I really don't think you went to school with black sociopaths. I do think you went to school with kids who were born during segregation who took crap you never could imagine happening to you in your wildest nightmares. I have addressed a real issue. As long as whites exist like you who think blacks have done nothing or try discrediting the entire black culture for things you would never discredit the white one for, there will be a consistent need to educate people like you about  great accomplishments done by blacks. And from this point stop whining about people talking about race in the race and racism section. If you don't want to discuss race get the hell out of this section and go somewhere else.

We are done talking.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

All these nameless blacks that are easily forgotten? That black kid that saved some neurotic  suicidal Jewish kid from suicide? The Black girls that helped me from being beaten by a larger  hateful group of blacks? Sometimes it takes you breath away.  Blacks aren't evil nor are they absolved of their sins.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Some of us need to shut up about blacks and understand they are not absolved of their skins because they have more blood on their hands and more violence as a race,''

*The Harlem Hellfighters | History  *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You know my middle brother has an Archaeology Degree, he's been going to Egypt for several years on Archaeological Mission with the team of Archaeologists he works with.

Also I was going to mention that a few years ago there was a Virtual Autopsy from the actual remains and scientists recreated the face of Tutankhamun this with CT scans and genetic analysis and from that the below this is not a Black man, this complexion is what is refer to as Mediterranean ie. Olive complexion.













The below Golden Face Mask was originally made for Tutankhamun's stepmother/possible mother Nefertiti - Tutankhamun's father was Akhenaten who was married to Nefertiti, however DNA testing has named The Younger Lady as his mother, they do not know what her actual name was, although there is still an outside chance she MIGHT be Nefertiti, the Mummy was discovered in KV35 by Victor Loret in 1898:

The Younger Lady - Wikipedia

Tutankhamun's golden face mask 'was actually made for his mother'


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Todays lesson is going to be short and sweet. You talk about Rwanda, but did you know?
> ...



When our peoples were in charge that crowd were not slaughtering each other, it's only when left to their own devices that they start going off the railings.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Sergeant Henry Johnson*

Then-Pvt. Henry Johnson served as a member of Company C, 369th Infantry Regiment, 93rd Division, American Expeditionary Forces, during combat operations against the enemy on the front lines of the Western Front in France.

While on night sentry duty, May 15, 1918, Johnson and a fellow Soldier, Pvt. Needham Roberts, received a surprise attack by a German raiding party consisting of at least 12 soldiers.

While under intense enemy fire and despite receiving significant wounds, Johnson mounted a brave retaliation resulting in several enemy casualties. When his fellow Soldier was badly wounded, Johnson prevented him from being taken prisoner by German forces.

Johnson exposed himself to grave danger by advancing from his position to engage an enemy soldier in hand-to-hand combat. Wielding only a knife and being seriously wounded, Johnson continued fighting, took his Bolo knife and stabbed it through an enemy soldier's head.

Displaying great courage, Johnson held back the enemy force until they retreated. The enemy raid's failure to secure prisoners was due to the bravery and resistance of Johnson and his fellow comrade. The effect of their fierce fighting resulted in the increased vigilance and confidence of the 369th Infantry Regiment.

Sergeant Henry Johnson | Medal of Honor Recipient | The United States Army


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2;  Thank you for reminding me of the people I forgot.  You have No idea. But race shouldn't be a factor. And some times it IS, Damn...


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


Don't Tell us about these great black people tell black kids. They need the role models.

Are more blacks in the ghettos interested in science after seeing hidden figures?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> ...



This is an excellent point bobo, the Contemporary Blacks are primarily following Gangsta and BLM, neither are good role models for especially young Black males.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

I am going to say this about king tut, it might be wise for lucy to shut it down about him being white. Now I am only going to say this once.

Because it really doesn't matter what color Tut was, because Egyptians are not white people. However,  if lucy decides to continue trying her white supremacist crap, she is going to get embarrassed and made an example of


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Better to  light a candle than curse the darkness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> ...



No I am telling you.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

Or is it better  to burn a cross than curse the darkies ? I  get them mixed up.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I almost wonder if IM2 is a sock of some white supremacist racist that is trying to make blacks look bad!


What annoys him is you guys deny the racism that we all know exists.

But he denies blacks should or could do more themselves to improve their situation.

The poor people in America who say life isn't fair? They are right. Doesn't matter what color you are. Is it harder for poor blacks? Yes but still doesn't mean they can't or shouldn't try. 

Don't these great black people prove blacks can achieve in America?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

*ONE HANDSHAKE AT A TIME: How Whitney Young Changed America*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I am going to say this about king tut, it might be wise for lucy to shut it down about him being white. Now I am only going to say this once.
> 
> Because it really doesn't matter what color Tut was, because Egyptians are not white people. However,  if lucy decides to continue trying her white supremacist crap, she is going to get embarrassed and made an example of



*"she is going to get embarrassed and made an example of"*

Listen nutball, that is SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE based on CAT scanning and genetic analysis from world renowned scientists, who like me are far more educated than some lunatic like you.

So go ahead give me a laugh and embarrass me, intellectually I can wipe the floor with barely educated idiots like you.

Sorry what Universities did you go to, what is your University Degree in? 

This is NOT a Black man.







The Ancient Egyptians were NOT Black you idiot.







DNA discovery reveals relatives of ancient Egyptians - CNN.com


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I almost wonder if IM2 is a sock of some white supremacist racist that is trying to make blacks look bad!
> ...



I don't deny anything. I say you don't know what the hell you are talking about and that you should really shut the hell up.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Fannie Lou Hamer's speech at the 1964 DNC
> 
> 
> Black greatness. I say this as I do because of the over 20 threads just on this page alone that whites here bash black people.  When we stop being gorillas, when white people stop telling us we blacks don't know how to act and or may other similar things I have read from you punk ass white bitches, then maybe we all can look at things  in a colorblind manner. Don't you EVER  think you get to speak the racist bullshit you do then tell me how I should not see color EVER again.


It's like telling you to race us after we've broken your legs. Even if we stop breaking your legs the wounds and scars still exist.

And things still aren't fair. I get it. I know you're more right than we are.

As a liberal all I can tell you is what I think you should do to overcome it.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to say this about king tut, it might be wise for lucy to shut it down about him being white. Now I am only going to say this once.
> ...



Your link doesn't say anything about his race.

But this one say something.

*King Tut's 'virtual autopsy' reveals surprises*

*Scientists believe genetics and inherited diseases played a role in Tut's bad health because of inbreeding. A genetic analysis of his family's mummies suggests that his parents were siblings.*

King Tut's 'virtual autopsy' reveals surprises - CNN.com

Tut was an inbred who died at 19 because of disease caused by the sex between a brother and sister. So them do you want to continue bragging about Tut being white or now is he black?



*Egypt was black, and proof American cover up of that fact  *


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Fannie Lou Hamer's speech at the 1964 DNC
> ...



I'm a liberal also and you can't tell me shit.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 15, 2017)

With all the black homocides, isn't  black culture the biggest single corrupter you can think of? Hmm, rap music  doesn't exude peace  love and acceptance. Yo yo yo Nigg*.r.  Using words that are banned  from this board. I don't think  Hamilton or John  Brown or freed ex slaves, I am thinking debasing of  American culture.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You really are a retard aren't you?

Yes you are, we should not expect uneducated morons like you to know that incest was considered normal in Ancient Egypt.

Of course nowadays incest is normal in the Black Ghetto, how many of those Black men are Muh Dick Muh Dick with their own daughters.

The YouTube thing is 100% horscrap.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm just telling you people in poor black and white communities both have to do better themselves to get out. Don't wait for whites to bring jobs into black communities. Not going to happen. So if you can't start your own and if you don't want to be poor you may need to leave those communities. And if they do, America is not as racist as you think. It's more racist than conservatives admit but less than you think.

I'm telling you the truth. You seem to be unable to put yourselves in our shoes. You can only see things from the black perspective.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

MaryL said:


> With all the black homocides, isn't  black culture the biggest single corrupter you can think of? Hmm, rap music  doesn't exude peace  love and acceptance. Yo yo yo Nigg*.r.  Using words that are banned  from this board. I don't think  Hamilton or John  Brown or freed ex slaves, I am thinking debasing of  American culture.



This thread is not about black homicide.  You really need to leave culture and violence out of this discussion Mary.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't need to put myself in your shoes when we are talking about a problem that is specifically black. Your views on these matters are simply erroneous sealybobo. I am going to look at the problem from the black perspective because I'm black and its a problem blacks face. I know how racist t his nation is and know so far better than you. Your way of getting things done does not work. This is not about waiting on the white man idiot. This is about demanding that the white man use the money we put in his businesses and banks in our mother fucking community. Get that? We put  over1.3 trillion dollars into this nations economy, we aren't sitting around waiting for any handouts because we don't produce, Get it?

We lose 2 trillion per year by doing things the way we do them now. So either this nation goes under, or it develops the hoods, barrios and poor white sections of this nation.

This is not the thread topic and we've rode down this road before. I don't listen to you because you have no clue. And we don't have to see things from your side to understand what the fuck we need to do.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 16, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Just to play the devils advocate, you are a moderator and surely must see the plethora of ignorant and stereotypical threads started in this forum on a daily basis that imply the collective failure or inferiority of the Black population.

Posts that refer to Black people as less than human and prone to criminality. And in addition to that, some of the very same posters who are showing outright indignation over IM2 being non passive over what goes on here, are some of the same ones who turn a blind eye when Black people are negatively lumped together as a collective by ignorant, uneducated bigots.

If the forum is about race relations, where is the wrong in him posting information about Black people who do not fit the mold of what appears to be the opinion of what the majority of non Black posters here think describes Black people?


----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is greatness, Not being some chump kissing whiteys ass like Carson or Thomas.


There you have it folks! One of the main ingredients in the failure of blacks. They try to destroy any black who is successful. I think all they want to do is complain and commit crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



There are plenty of people who I have listened to . But you see, I have 32 years of working, researching, building programs that have been successful in this field. You don't have this experience, knowledge or education, nor does sealybobo. So I don't need to listen to people with flawed opinions steeped not on fact but in stereotypes and racial bias..


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He makes some good points...


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's a lot of experience, if you don't mind my asking what is your profession?  

What programs actually do make a difference?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I got my degree in sociology. I ended up working in several community organizations.

We built a program that provided inner city youth with income opportunities whereby they would sell things and get paid daily to provide an alternative to selling drugs. In this program kids are taught how to do business tasks like write receipts in triplicate and give a copy to the customer., file their receipts, set up a file using QuickBooks to keep their incomes recorded, keep track of sales, learn to make sales appointments and presentations. We taught them word so they could write and deliver thank you letters to all customers they would make sales to. We taught them PowerPoint and publisher so they could make their own presentation books. The number one creator of millionaires in America is the sales industry and blacks at that time lagged behind and still do. So by teaching these skills, it also taught kids how to  prepare for job interviews, how to better communicate in such situations, how to write resumes, and how to be better detailed oriented people. We as an organization won awards for that and for years kids in our programs were winning individual awards for their community work.

You must provide alternative to selling drugs if you want drug sales to reduce. Talking about illegitimate children or daddy not being home does not end the fact these kids exist ad don't have a place to work. So then if you can sell crack, you can sell Christmas cards. And when you sell Christmas cards, you don't have to worry about rival gangs killing you or the police.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

This thread kinda provides a look into broader racial problems in the US including those of perception and responsibility.

I brought up Condaleeza Rice as an example of "black culture" because I had read her biography.  On my reading pile is another by a black woman journalist, and a book on the black migration north.  What came out of what I've read are several good points.

The struggle parents raising children and protecting them from the more blatant racism fifty years ago.
The struggle parents face now in trying to raise children in areas where drug abuse is blatant, too many men have been through the criminal justice system, and crime and schools suck.
The "easy" success, "respect" and status that the gang culture brings.

Racism.  I think there's more then a bit of it when we refer to "black culture" as if all black culture is "gansta".  Or, as if it is racially unique instead of being the same culture of past groups who inhabited impoverished urban landscapes ...Irish gangs, Italian mafia, Hispanic gangs and cartels.  All those groups suffered from ethnic discrimination, but at some you have to move beyond that and tackle the situations that seem to be keeping people from moving out.  Racism is only one aspect and it's in danger of becoming an excuse to fall back on.
Instead of blaming "whitey" for everything, why not..

Elect people who will improve schools, bring in jobs and training to communities and hold them accountable, don't tolerate corruption simply because he is opposing whitey.

Look at role models...promote what you want to see, like the ones in this thread.

Don't tolerate or excuse the bad because of racism and don't make it an excuse for failure. It's a barrier but barriers can be overcome. Sometimes though it's just an excuse for not trying and there is only so much you can keep blaming on whites with looking at the contributions of your own communities.

Likewise from the white side.  Racism exists.  The forum is chock full of blatantly racist threads most of which target blacks.  I don't quite know what else you can call threads casting doubt on the genetic intelligence of races, denigrating assumptions of "culture", ignoring the many and complex reasons behind crime rates and focusing on race only.  Or how about the "feral negro" threads infesting the forum, that utterly ignores similar barbaric crimes by whites?  Threads that ignore the bias in the justice system, that send more young black men juvie or to prison for crimes that if they were white, they'd be less likely to enter the system for.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Well I never worked for the government. And had I done so, it's not illegal.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


The whites who commit these horrible crimes are no better than anyone else who commits these crimes. I don't make excuses for anyone who commits a crime. If they are guilty, they should be punished.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I was writing my post as you were writing yours. You make really good points.  You have to deal with what exists now and help the people as they are now, you can't unbreak eggs.  I see the same arguments with teen pregnancies.  Sure, you can talk about imorality and "just say no" and take away benefits, but that isn't going to change anything.  Those kids are far more likely to drop out of school and continue the cycle. Instead, give them the means to stay in school and pursue a professional education, teach them good parenting skills, provide childcare support to allow them to finish an education, at the community level.  There are good programs that work with employers to hire people who might be thought to risky, and who coach the employee while subsidizing them until a certain point is reached.  You never here about stuff like that, or what you talk about, but it should be heard.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Of course they should, I just don't see many threads on it...


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No titties ...


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


IM2 describes whites in a negative light


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Racism.  I think there's more then a bit of it when we refer to "black culture" as if all black culture is "gansta".  Or, as if it is racially unique instead of being the same culture of past groups who inhabited impoverished urban landscapes ...Irish gangs, Italian mafia, Hispanic gangs and cartels.  All those groups suffered from ethnic discrimination, but at some you have to move beyond that and tackle the situations that seem to be keeping people from moving out.  Racism is only one aspect and it's in danger of becoming an excuse to fall back on.
> ...


On the whole...no.  It's a matter of perspective and assumption.

90% of the folks here...we have no idea what race they are.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> This thread kinda provides a look into broader racial problems in the US including those of perception and responsibility.
> 
> I brought up Condaleeza Rice as an example of "black culture" because I had read her biography.  On my reading pile is another by a black woman journalist, and a book on the black migration north.  What came out of what I've read are several good points.
> 
> ...



The thing is coyote most of the things you say blacks should do have been tried. And I do think. you need to drop opposing whitey and don't use racism as a reason to fail. These are conditions whites made up that we don't do. Now what whites do need to understand that banging your head up against racist whites can take it's toll on people. It's real easy ttalk about what you should not do when you do not face the gunfire.

Whites need to understand we give them a ot of money. And a whole lot of people have gotten extremely rich because of it. They need to understand this because whites. especially may like those here, seem to think we are asking for free money.Yet they do not reurn our money back to us relative to contributions or in providing jobs when they decide to expand operations. We have white banks full of money from blacks who will not loan a black person money to start a business. Now you can present all the excuses you want, but that's all they are. There is no reason for what happens. If a white man can go bankrupt 6 times and keep getting business loans, then there are no excuses to be made.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, it's just some coincidence that some users here spout pro-Black, and anti-White ideals?

They must be unknown, but then we see they actually admit to being Black, they don't even deny it.

So, why should we think otherwise?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This thread kinda provides a look into broader racial problems in the US including those of perception and responsibility.
> ...



Oh really?
As if Blacks don't pay less in taxes, and take more in welfare on a collective disproportionate basis?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



No IM2 does not describe whites in a negative light. IM2 talks about what white racists have done. And I have said what I have because of the shit  I had to read in here that YOU have not said anything about.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 thinks she is the personal protector of blacks. I have no doubt she's sincere.  The pro black propaganda cheerleading shtick comes off as pretentious.
> ...


Here is one thing I'm noticing blacks and Muslims are doing wrong. They move to my white neighborhood then they form clicks in the highschool and act like gangs. 

The 15 year old white girl who goes to the highschool I went to 29 years ago is telling me what is happening now that 750,000 blacks moved out of Detroit and to the suburbs. 29 years ago I said the kids were ignorantly racist because they didn't know blacks but now they are racist because of what they are seeing and experiencing first hand.

We aren't seeing black greatness.

I tell you to get out of Detroit but don't bring the ghetto with you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Do you experience more racism than you can bare in the all white community you live in?

I'm Greek. When I moved from Detroit to my all white neighborhood we were the only ones with a long Greek name. People, parents, teachers, neighbors, kids, co-workers all treated us differently and we knew who was prejudice against foreigners. People at my dad's work asked why he didn't go back to his country. 

So I'm sure you see ignorance all the time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The majority of whites who post here describe blacks in a negative light...but in a different manner:

*Criminals
*Rapists
^Unemployable

I cant speak for IM2, but what I see is him  objecting to these streotypes by SOME whites.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But what we are telling you has validity.

Let's look up black CEOs or executives of Fortune 500 companies. How many of them speak eubonics? How many of them took school seriously? How many of them left the ghetto? 

Why don't you look at these great men and women and do what they did?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You spoke for me quite accurately katsteve.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Why don't you shut the fuck up? You don't hear anyone black speaking eubonics anywhere but maybe on the streets. If that. Because I seriously doubt if you have spent any significant time in the black community.

What you say has no validity. What you say is a bunch of stereotyped racist mumbo jumbo. Nobody needs to leave anything  idiot. People have friends there, long time friends and generational ties to the community.  We don't have to look up the 2-3 blacks who are in fortune 500 to do shit. So then  face reality and understand that instead of talking crazy that these so called places need to be fixed and the repairs shall not stop until the ghettos look like the suburbs complete with everything the suburbs have. This could have been done long ago.

Because I don't see your stupid white liberal ass forking over any money to help a  who left the hood buy that 500,000 home, looking just like the one they left they had once owned and could only get 75,000 for when they sold it, in the suburbs.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



So what?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And I'm not telling him he's wrong except for where he's wrong.

Seems their reply to telling them to speak English is, "they shouldn't have to."

I agree but unfortunately they do. 

I'm willing to bet most of the poor black don't speak good English. That's giving employers an excuse.

Oh, here's another one. They name their kid Jamal or Tyron knowing hiring managers are white and racist.

If you are going to rebuilt the hood yourselves and hire each other by all means name your kid meta world peace but if you want your kid to get a job you should start naming them Ben.

Not condolezza.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



29 years ago was 1988. Whites and blacks in Detroit and the burbs knew each other . The kids were ignorant racists because they were ignorant racists to begin with. So then nothing has changed in that community. That's what I tell you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


He lives among all whites too. You better believe he doesn't speak his mind unless he's hanging out with liberals and now he knows that even white liberals who agree with most of what he says, even we have some negative criticisms of the black communities. And you see why they don't tell him because he's just going to take it personally.

And he says whites commit more crimes so he's ignorantly ignoring the fact that black communities are far more dangerous than white communities. At best he can compare our worst communities to theirs. And when 13% commit 49% of the crime?

I agree a lot of that is because of racism too. For example they target blacks for dwb and judges sentence blacks harsher.

But after I conceed everything he says is true, all I want him to admit is fatherless babies is a major reason the black community is fucked up. And that's something they're doing to themselves. Then not taking school seriously.

Yesterday a black on NPR was saying how black mom's rely on their kids to sell drugs to pay the bills. That's fucked up.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This is about some stupid shit. Yet this fool actually thinks he has something I need to listen to. We should name our kids Ben so we can get jobs.. WTF? Is this guy on fentanyl?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


He lives among all whites too. You better believe he doesn't speak his mind unless he's hanging out with liberals and now he knows that even white liberals who agree with most of what he says, even we have some negative criticisms of the black communities. And you see why they don't tell him because he's just going to take it personally.

And he says whites commit more crimes so he's ignorantly ignoring the fact that black communities are far more dangerous than white communities. At best he can compare our worst communities to theirs. And when 13% commit 49% of the crime?

I agree a lot of that is because of racism too. For example they target blacks for dwb and judges sentence blacks harsher.

But after I conceed everything he says is true, all I want him to admit is fatherless babies is a major reason the black community is fucked up. And that's something they're doing to themselves. Then not taking school seriously.

Yesterday a black on NPR was saying how black mom's rely on their kids to sell drugs to pay the bills. That's fucked up. 


IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This thread kinda provides a look into broader racial problems in the US including those of perception and responsibility.
> ...


Us poor/middle class liberal whites agree. In fact before the bush great recession bush and company passed bankrupt laws that made it harder for you and me but more convenient for guys like Trump. It was as if they knew what was coming.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Half joking but seriously look it up. And I know he people who throw away resumes with the name leshaunda.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I wish there were more blacks here so im2 isn't being ganged up on


----------



## Correll (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





1. Hiring manages are not racist. THey are well aware of Disparate Impact Theory and are hiring and promoting blacks to avoid being sued, if for no other reason.

2. Good point about names, but note that it did not seem to slow Condolezza down. Seems her hiring managers weren't racist.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 16, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We're supposed to discuss the topics, not the posters or the moderators. But NOBODY can just chuck out epithets or stereotypes if it's NOT in the scope of the topic. We do our best to protect TOPICS. Not content. 

Sure -- one approach is echo and give back the same venom. You're welcome to that. Go all active on the haters. But it's a matter of WHO you are trying to reach. You'll never EVER destroy a "hater-baiter" with that approach. But what WILL HAPPEN -- is that you will alienate all of the moderates and a great deal of the friendlies with it. And if you're just playing to the confirmed nut cases by acting like a nut case "as a STRATEGY",  you're really not doing to actually correct the stereotypes or move the cause forward. 

So, my question was a moderation "trick" to get THIS topic discussed. And it was a valid question about spending time ASSURING that Black Greatness is promoted in this generation and future generations. You can't read much into that in terms of judging the "strategy". It's an honest concern..


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


He could say the same thing. If blacks are only 13% of the population why as soon as they had to start giving blacks welfare did the costs go up 4 times? That means we have black people in poor ghettos living under below poverty conditions.

It wasn't until blacks started getting welfare that conservatives started minding the program.

But I do think the black community has grown dependent lazy and complacent with welfare and so have poor whites. They are doing things wrong that's repeating the cycle. This advice I would give my own daughter. But would she be like blacks and not take my advice?

Anyone who has a kid while they are poor fucked themselves
 Agreed?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 16, 2017)

*Thread closed for Moderation.. MAY re-open. Last 10 pages are WAY off-topic.. *


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 16, 2017)

*18 posts marked as "no content" or "off-topic"..  Last 3 or 4 pages are too general and personal. It's NOT even close to the topic of this thread. So I'm reopening this --- with a couple thread bans, and we'll try ONE MORE TIME to actually the OP topic... 

It's not incest. It's not general racism. It's not an opportunity to parrot stereotypes. Read the OP.*


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> *18 posts marked as "no content" or "off-topic"..  Last 3 or 4 pages are too general and personal. It's NOT even close to the topic of this thread. So I'm reopening this --- with a couple thread bans, and we'll try ONE MORE TIME to actually the OP topic...
> 
> It's not incest. It's not general racism. It's not an opportunity to parrot stereotypes. Read the OP.*


Really?  I didn't know moderators policed like this. Interesting. I'll go back and read the original post and hope my thoughts meet your approval.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


I can't believe you post a thread like this then you get offended at the replies you get.

I forgot you are a protected species.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Condolezza Rice?
She is not an acceptable example of a successful black person because she is a republican


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I don't live in a all white town. I don't shut up to white people. I am part of working to fight white police harassment of blacks here in this town  I am not going to admit to what is not true. I don't give a damn what you white liberals think. Why in the fuck do you  what you white liberals thin of us is so mother fucking important.  White liberals like you make a black person turn to a republican. Lack of economic development is the problem that fucks up the back community not what you say. If everybody was married and every body black had a phd, if there are no  jobs or economic opportunities in the black community what the fuck do you have?

*THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM WE HAVE NOW!*

You don't know what the fuck you are taking about arrogant white liberal dumb ass.

This is where your stupid ass fails. And most white liberals with sense do not fail as you do.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> ...



So why do you think I posted like that sealybobo?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2017)

Why is it important that black greatness be discussed? Why not just discuss someone who is great, regardless of their race?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 16, 2017)

Great movie about some great (black) people!


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Yes, my grandparents had the same problem and they got out of Greece. Your people don't even have to leave the country. Just get on a bus.

You shouldn't stop fighting racism until it is gone. I commend you. But that has nothing to do with why the black communities in this country aren't good. Forget great.

Did condy rice stay in Alabama? No. She went to Stanford. She also had 2 parents. Go figure


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Why is it important that black greatness be discussed? Why not just discuss someone who is great, regardless of their race?



Why is it so important for whites to have posted at least 20 threads on this page alone talking about how blacks have done nothing, that we don'twork don' t want to be educated, are criminals, etc., that you never said anything about? In fact you went right along agreeing with most of it.

It is that belief that makes it important that whites need to learn that nacs have done great things.

Again Molly, this is the race and racism sectin of this forum. Seems that you had no problem with race being discussed until blacks start saying they do good htings or showng how whites are not perfect.. You whined about me showing whites in a negative manner yet you said nothing while you participated In threads that did nothing but show black iN a negative light.

The OP is black greatness. If that's not something you want to discuss, leave and don't re-enter. You do have that choice. You don't have to be here.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Probably because some white racist said something about blacks not being great.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The OP is not about Sealybobos idiotic opinions of the black community.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Great movie about some great (black) people!



Funny how whites suddenly don't want to talk about race in the race and racism section of this forum.

But this is an example of great black accomplishment.

At least you stayed on topic


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do you think the black community surrounding downtown Detroit is great? I think something like 80% of the people who work downtown Detroit are white even though 90% of Detroit residents are black. Detroit public schools are not producing greatness. There are 4 rich whites who pretty much own all of downtown. They as well as the suburbs outside Detroit should be enough to help blacks fix their communities. We can't do it. You have to show us your greatness now


----------



## depotoo (Jul 16, 2017)

Colorblind greatness



IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You people should leave the Democratic party. We are enablers


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Great movie about some great (black) people!
> ...


We have already been moderated to stay on topic and not get personal.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

*Matthew Henson Discovers the North Pole*


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Should not have taken a moderator to do that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it important that black greatness be discussed? Why not just discuss someone who is great, regardless of their race?
> ...


Why is it important to white Americans? Because when we are overseas and tell people America is the greatest place on earth they always say, "what about your ghettos".

The black communities are America's embarrassment. It exposes our abuse of civil rights, makes us look like hypocrites and so on. 

And I tell these Europeans it's true, we treat blacks like second class citizens but they also are resistant to doing the things they need to do to clean up and manage their own communities better.

Kwami kilpatrick could have been a great man but set Detroit backwards. Not whites


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Colorblind greatness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So now after more than 20 threads on this page alone, and countless others in this section dissing people of color, Jews and Muslims , you now want to use colorblind greatness.

Not the thread topic


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You really need to stop telling Europeans those lies.

Kilpatrick was corrupt but he's not what caused the problems in Detroit. Now if you want talk about Detroit start a thread and learn something. But the OP here was not abut Detroit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 16, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> * Read the OP.*




When I read the op, it said this:

"You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves."

 Since this is so very VERY obviously nothing but a bait thread rather than a sincere invitation to discussion,  I can't imagine how one could expect anything BUT the types of interactions that ensued.

  I just guess that the nature of cause and effect simply eludes some people. 


Garbage in -- garbage out.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > * Read the OP.*
> ...



Well after reading some of the stuff  whites here have posted in 20-30 threads in this section, I believe that you apparently have paid no attention what has gone on.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Off topic!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Well after reading some of the stuff  whites here have posted in 20-30 threads in this section, I believe that you apparently have paid no attention what has gone on.




 Well, I certainly paid attention to Sealyboo rolling on his back and peeing on his belly for you in a veritable apoplexy of white guilt hoping you would tell him he's one of the good whites, only to have you insult him for his efforts despite his obsequiousness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Actually it's why this is a topic. But since you want to try saying something:

*Leon Sullivan*


We are going to talk about this guy much more.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it important that black greatness be discussed? Why not just discuss someone who is great, regardless of their race?
> ...


I never agreed with any of the stuff you accuse me of. Nobody is perfect. I commend anyone doing good and great things. What is irritating is when you feel you must put down the white people in order to make a point. There were and are many great black people, white people, etc etc. I never said there weren't.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well after reading some of the stuff  whites here have posted in 20-30 threads in this section, I believe that you apparently have paid no attention what has gone on.
> ...



There is no such thing as white guilt.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Like I said, you participated in threads where blacks were put down consistently and said nothing.

So I feel that you should do the same now.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


Standard racist thread proving you are no better than the assholes you accuse of being racist.

Why do you think a thread about "White" accomplishments in history is racist but a thread about "Black" accomplishments in history is not?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Some of the responses I may have agreed with, some not. I don't always agree or disagree when whites are put down, which you constantly do. My replies to you have been made because of the apparent hatefulness of whites. Anyone who even disagrees with you is called racist. Since this thread is about black greatness I will refrain from any more posts, unless they are to contribute to the topic.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Excellent post, MizMolly, and agreed that it's racist.

A slight disagreement on how to best handle this racism; do you avoid it or confront it?  I'm a confront kind of guy, but understand the pros and cons of either position.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I have not put down whites. No one has been called a racist because they disagree with me. People have been called racists for making racist comments.You and others here have a pretty convoluted way of looking at things. I have stated that whites have benefitted from racist laws and policies. That's not a put down, it's the truth. I have stated there is white on white crime and that whites commit the most crime. That is not a put down of whites, it is the truth. You have made claims about blacks and they have been patently false based on fact. Everything I have said about whites has been in response to what whites said about us as blacks. I did not see you openly telling anyone white here how they should not put down blacks Molly.

There is no apparent hatefulness of whites here That kid of  childish ass argument style needs to end. Whites do not get to denigrate every race on earth but their own then cry like infants about hate because someone tells the truth about them. Grow up!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Start a thread and point out the racism.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The majority of members don't even post in here.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Start a thread and point out the racism.


Translation:  _You are correct, DW.  This thread is racist.  If you want to start another thread about racism, you are free to do so since we are all free, regardless of background, genetics or other differences, to discuss anything we like in our great nation!_

Thanks, IM2, but this thread is fine.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Please, you just want to shut down open honest criticism. Please, you are a coward calling people names that don't agree, and calling mods like they were your mommy. This is a one street here, isn't it?  What IS the real topic here? Black heroes? Or your white guilty conscience being salved? Poor poor you. I addressed this thread, and you come back here insulting and having a tantrum. OK, My black hero? Douglas Washington, some guy I grew up with. Or, My councilor  in Jr. High, Mrs. Hall. Just plain ol' folks that  added a little extra to life.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I have not put down whites.....


Ummm...yes you have dude.  You did it repeatedly in the OP and in several post since.

Sure, attacking racists for being fucking assholes is fine, but you specifically went out of your way to attack "white" racists and, in the comment "Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams", all people whiter than yourself.  Be honest, dude, you're as big a racist as those you accuse. Can you be that honest? 



IM2 said:


> You white racists here talk a lot of shit. These are great men and women, Greater than your white asses could ever be in your wildest dreams. What they put up with to get where they wanted would have made you weak kneed lily livered racist pricks kill yourselves.
> 
> *1. Carl Brashear 12 steps to Honor*
> 
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You have always strongly suggested that Whites are morally inferior over Blacks.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are right and wrong.

On the issue of names.  Who is anyone to say a parent can or can not name their child something that reflaects their own cultural, ethnic, religious or creative identity?  Why should parents be forced to name their children traditionally because of racism?  Parents are naming get their kids all sorts of stuff now.

On the issue of good language skills, I agree.  If you want to succeed you need to be articulate and speak English well.  That isn't racist, it applies to everyone whether it's Appalachia or Detroit.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Are you crazy? I am no black nationalist. This is the ignorance that has come about from you whites listening to right wing  talk shows. Anyone black who says whites have done one thing wrong in the least, even when its true, becomes a racist black nationalist wanting all whites dead.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 16, 2017)

This thread proves racism still exists. Blacks are just now becoming  as racist as whites. So,  you want the  red pill or the blue pill, Mr, Anderson?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

*Topic isn't Stormfront or particular posters. Get on topic.*


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

Why do we need threads on black greatness?

Maybe because many of those people and their achievements I'd never heard of...what a shame it is needed.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 16, 2017)

*Six more posts deleted. Another person ejected. Either discuss the topic or get tossed.. If an OP can't stay on the original Topic, then the thread gets closed or trashed...  *


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But not having good language skills is not the problem in the black community.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Look, this thread was started about black accomplishments because out of 35 threads on just this page alone there were more than 20 threads denigrating ;blacks with comments basically saying that back have done nothing or produced nothing of benefit to the US and the world. So then all of you suddenly race conscious people wishing for a colorblind post racial America can go to hell. This thread is about black accomplishments. It's located in the race and racism section where it's supposed to be. If you don't want to talk about that don't enter this thread. There are all kinds of threads here in this section where you racists can go mouth off . This just won't be one of them.

This is greatness.

*Malcolm X - By Any Means Necessary*


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 16, 2017)

*We've had enough. This thread is a full time Mod project. Let's start something NEW to fight over... *


----------

